# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Rehab Technologies - INAIL, Italian Institute of Technology (IIT), Genova, Italy

## Airicist

iit.it/research/lines/rehab-technologies-inail-iit-lab

Director - Lorenzo De Michieli

----------


## Airicist

Hunova - The new era in rehabilitation

Published on Nov 7, 2016




> Hunova is a programmable robotic medical device able to support the physiotherapist in the treatment of ankle, knee, hip or spine. It is able to collect a significant amount of data on patient biomechanics, constantly monitoring his progresses and it provides direct support to the patient through a guiding robotic system, offering a wide range of rehabilitation protocols in the form of video games. It consists of two electromechanical platforms equipped with sensors, characterised by two degrees of freedom (feet and seat level). The device integrates the force sensors to adjust the interaction with the patient and a wireless sensor, located on the trunk of the subject, that allows you to check the patient's torso movement. The exercises performed with Hunova are accompanied by interactive, graphic, videogame-like, simple applications, helping the patient to effectively complete the exercises.
> 
> Hunova extends, develops and optimises the traditional rehabilitative practices and provides objective parameters to evaluate the recovery of patients, allowing the personalisation of care, thus increasing the effectiveness of therapy.

----------


## Airicist

Hannes, the Prosthetic Robotic Hand developed by Rehab Technologies IIT-INAIL lab

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> Hannes, is the myo-electric controlled, polyarticulated, robotic hand prosthesis made by the joint laboratory Rehab Technologies IIT – INAIL. This is the result of the collaboration between the Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia and the INAIL Prosthesis Centre in Budrio. The prosthetic hand, designed inspired by nature, is able for people who suffered the  amputation of the upper limb to return more than 90% of the lost functionality and is characterized by extreme versatility, no invasiveness, ease of use, robustness and a weight similar to that of a human hand.

----------

